# gun range trip



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a few of my toys.....That's me with the AR-15. I love that thing!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glocks and ARs and Rugers (including a neat-looking 10/22 AR); you and your family have good taste!

That's a darn nice-looking range, too.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, very nice, thats a fun trip to the range! Ah, one day I'll have a sweet assortment like that.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like you emptied the toy box...JJ


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

When I go to the range I take 1 gun. The entire practiceis devoted to that one gun. It's not recreation, it's study time. It's almost always the G17 or G22, but the USPs make it out once in a while, and the Mark 23 gets out a couple of times a year. If I take a long gun, I take a pistol with it. That would be the only time 2 guns go.

Dan


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

That isnt everything from our gun safe, just some of my favs lol.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

HK Dan said:


> When I go to the range I take 1 gun. The entire practiceis devoted to that one gun. It's not recreation, it's study time. It's almost always the G17 or G22, but the USPs make it out once in a while, and the Mark 23 gets out a couple of times a year. If I take a long gun, I take a pistol with it. That would be the only time 2 guns go.
> 
> Dan


Ill bet you're a barrel of fun to go shooting with......:anim_lol:
I take a small armory to the range when I go...even by myself cuz .....well its FUN


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm with you Scooter


----------

